# Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanue



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen
Bach Magnificats: Johann Sebastian, Johann Christian, Carl Philipp Emanuel

Release Date February 2, 2018
Duration01:16:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober 4, 2015 - October 6, 2015
Recording Location
St Mary the Virgin and St Mary Magdalen, Tetbury, Gloucestershire

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2018
Editor's Choice
Choral &Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
March 2018
Choral &Song Choice

3.5/5


----------

